# best DAC ever



## mulimen (Aug 18, 2012)

hi guys...
i'm interest this days in 2 digital to analog converters:
1. EMOTIVA XDA-1
2. ASUS Xonar Essence One.

the most of my music i hear is from my pc...it connected to receiver nakamichi av-8 and klipsch rb-61 speakers.

my current sound card is creative audigy and it is very old so i want to replace it with a new/best DAC that will be connected  through USB i guess..unless there is a better way.

i will say that i only want to improve the quality of the sound i'm getting right now.
i'm not going to use in headphones at all.
i'm only hearing to music from my pc..that's it so...what should i peak?

one more thing...for my usability only (listening to music through my pc) , is the sound quality difference between the two DAC'S are significant?

thanks
muli


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 18, 2012)

DAC is considered the source of your music, 
so the better the DAC, the better the music will get you..

if you want a USB DAC, you can get a AMB labs Gamma2, it is a superb DAC for its price, and its very small


----------



## mulimen (Aug 18, 2012)

well...there is plenty DUC'S out there but is it good as the asus & emotiva?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no experience with Emotiva DAC but I do own a XPA-5 Power Amp. I read a lot of comments the DAC on the Asus Xonar Essence One could be better at the price Asus is selling it at..

are you sure those are your only choices? 

HRT MusicStreamer II+ 
Musical Fidelity V-DAC II
Cambridge Audio DACMagic
Peachtree DAC IT


----------



## mulimen (Aug 18, 2012)

well i'm not sure in anything to be honest
the true is i'm not know much on dacs
i do know that i don't want to disappointed...i'm looking for hi-end dac so i can be relax and sure that  i will be in the top..that's why i want to buy probably the asus


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 18, 2012)

the Asus Xonar Essence One is a $549 headphone amplifier, pre-amplifier and DAC. you don't need the pre-amp or headphone amplifier so there is no sense in buying it.


----------



## mulimen (Aug 19, 2012)

actually i found it at 440$ in ebay store but you are right i only need the dac itself
a minute ago i noticed all emotiva xda-1 are sold out so i have checked and it appear emotiva will release the next generation very soon maybe next month so i probably should wait to see what they will offer.

ty for your time


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 19, 2012)

I would consider the Musical Fidelity V-DAC II with the Linear Power Supply Upgrade. I do like all the input and outputs on the Emotiva XDA-1.

you're welcome.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 19, 2012)

Musical Fidelity is nice, as is the Cambridge. Emotiva I would pass on, same with Asus.


----------

